# Bayernfans sind...



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2015)

Taz-Bayernfans


----------



## goraji (31 Okt. 2015)

Einfach nur lächerlich....das nennt man konstante Leistung erbringen...da kann ich ja gleich Bild statt taz lesen....die kriegen noch einen geharnischten Brief von mir


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2015)

Der Artikel ist doch schon 17 Jahre alt... und auch jetzt noch völliger Schwachsinn.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht von wem das Zitat stammt, aber das sollte man dem Schreiber mal näher bringen: Wer Angst hat, zu verlieren, hat schon verloren.
Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum man das Gefühl der Verzweiflung mit Fan sein verbindet. Das ist so ziemlich das letzte, was man empfinden sollte, wenn man halbwegs ordentlich am Leben ist. Man kann sich nämlich auch selber schwach reden, und Pessimismus hat noch keinem geholfen.

Ich habe nicht viel für die Bayern übrig, aber sowas darüber zu schreiben ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Max100 (31 Okt. 2015)

Schwachfug :angry:


----------



## syd67 (31 Okt. 2015)

warum postet jemand so einen alten schwachsinnigen beitrag? ist das hass?
ich komme gebuertlich aus der naehe von Dortmund und ja ich verfolge immernoch was der BVB macht,selbst nach 12 jahren AUSTRALIEN ! ja ich bin fan von rugby geworden und gehe hier zu spielen der WESTERN SYDNEY WANDERERS in der A LEAGUE.
ICH STEHE MITTEN IN DER NACHT AUF UM DEUTSCHEN FUSSBALL ZU SEHEN!
ALS DORTMUNDER DER MIT DEM BVB DURCH GANZ EUROPA (90GER) GEREIST IST 
SCHAUE ICH AUCH GERN BAYERNSPIELE AN WEIL DAS SUPER FUSSBALL IST!
SO MANCHER VON EUCH SOLLTE MAL NACHDENKEN UND FROH SEIN DAS ES SO MANSCHAFFTEN WIE BAYERN DORTMUND SCHALKE GLADBACH USW GIBT DIE DEN DEUTSCHEN FUSSBALL INTERESSANT MACHEN!
ALS ICH NACH AUSTRALIEN GING KANNTE KEINER DIE BUNDESLIGA HEUTE ZEIGEN SIE MITTLERWEILE EINMAL PRO WOCHE IM TV DIE SPIELBERICHTE ALLER BEGEGNUNGEN! ICH WERDE ANGESPROCHEN VON FREMDEN WENN ICH MIT BVB JERSEY EINKAUFEN GEHE DAS SIE SPIELE DER BULI IM TV GESEHEN HABEN ,ODER SIE SAGEN EINFACH NUR REUS ODER AUBA ODER GOETZE LEWA!
DAS HABEN WIR BESTIMMT NICHT HOFFENHEIM DARMSTADT ODER BOCHUM(BITTE NICHT BOESE GEGEN DIESE VEREINE GEMEINT) ZU VERDANKEN!!!


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2015)

Für die Spätmerker : Hier ist das Fun-Forum.



Devilfish schrieb:


> Wer Angst hat, zu verlieren, hat schon verloren.



Richtig lesen muss man schon : Im Artikel geht es nicht um die Spieler, sondern um die Fans.

Aber mal Ernst beiseite. Ich kann an den Aussagen des Verfassers absolut nichts Falsches entdecken. Welchen Schlussfolgerungen daraus man folgen will oder nicht - das wird wohl sehr unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Für die Spätmerker : Hier ist das Fun-Forum.



Einer, der es kapiert


----------

